# Internet Explorer for 9.2.2 - download source?



## sgould (Mar 16, 2007)

I have lent my 233 G3 powerbook to a lady who is using it for emails, letter writing and a bit of browsing.

OS 9.2.2 installed

She has been using MSIE 5.1.5 quite well, but today it seems that it is corrupted and just comes up with an Error 3 message.

Is there anywhere I can download another copy? 

Or some other suitable browser for 9.2.2?

I think I will need to download it here and burn it to a CD.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 16, 2007)

http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/...e/mac/5.1.7_Classic/InternetExplorer517EN.bin

There's also iCab and WaMCom (a port of Mozilla 1.3.x for Mac OS 9).


----------



## sgould (Mar 16, 2007)

Downloaded,burnt and ready to go!  Thanks!


----------

